# So so sad.



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

My daughter had her precious Golden Cocker Spaniel put to sleep today and we are all heart broken! Monty was 3 months old when the terrible 9/11/2001 occurred and back then we had no idea that he would live so very long. He had a stroke in 2007, 3 weeks before she married overseas in Vanuatu and her wedding was marred by the thought(and stress) of whether he would still be alive when she came home! She was so so glad to come home to him and he has followed her around constantly since the day she picked him up as little puppy. He was her shadow. She would go off to work and he would lay by the door waiting for her to come home each day and she would get a huge welcome, as though she had been away for a week!

The Vet at the time of the stroke said "don't be silly! Dogs don't have strokes!" But Monty sure as hell did. He had another small stroke a week ago, but was still eating and drinking and ever the gentleman, still went outside every 2 hrs for toileting privileges. He would never dream of soiling inside his house!

She stayed up all last night talking and cuddling him and nursing him in her arms and today we took him to the Vet, to very calmly pass away on his terms!
Wouldn't it be nice if we could all pass away so gently?? He stayed around long enough to say good bye to all his human friends and also his fur baby's within our families as well. They should all be allowed to live as long as we do shouldn't they? 

Another Angel has gone across the rainbow bridge, to join all his friends who are waiting for him! He was such a beautiful boy. The heart of a lion and he thought he was a Mastiff bless him. He protected my daughter constantly through a terrible marriage of domestic violence and he bit her ex husband twice, when he was attacking her! Monty always slept in her room with her and he prevented her ex husband from ever trying to kick him out, as he would bare his teeth and always stood his ground against him! He was not frightened of anyone or anything! He was my "grandson!" and I too am going to miss that beautiful boy so very much. Can't stop crying, even though he was her dog, he is going to leave a huge dent in our hearts!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

They are family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Its very hard to lose a treasured family member. I know how you feel.We are waiting for the biopsy results for a lump on our springer spaniel's head (behind the eye). Its a lousy location for one and the vet's suspect it may be cancerous. The thought of losing our treasured member is just terrible. You have my condolenses on the loss of your daughter's cocker spaniel. I know that this time of season makes it doubly hard.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful Monty. He sounds like a wonderful friend and companion., We lost our sweet Sassy last year just before the holidays, so as I read along, knowing how you feel, my heart went out to your family and tears began to well-up. Then I read about his response to the ex-husband and roared with laughter! Amazing. He left some wonderful memories in your hearts.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Spaniels are such lovely dogs, and I know exactly how you feel, DaisyDolly will guide him over the bridge, Condolences to your family, It is a small victory that he passed gently and with dignity!

We had a cocker spaniel when I was young, Candy, and I still miss him, he could be a little cranky if the neighborhood kids teased him, but like your Monty, he had the heart and soul of a lion.

We mourn with you!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

My 21 year old grandson just lost his dog to lymphoma last week. He was crushed. I am so sorry for you all. There are no words for how we feel. You can barely breathe. The unconditional love we get from our pets is priceless. Nicer than humans.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for everyone who has lost beloved pets. I know how much it hurts.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the BEST dog I have had was a black Cocker................he is alive and well in my heart. I grieve even after twenty years!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved fur baby.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

One never, ever gets over this loss. Tears are streaming for your heartbreak. He will be waiting to hear your footsteps when you cross over, running and barking with joy and happiness!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You don't 'get over it' you just get through it. Miss all three of our westies. Last one only lasted 7 years and has been gone for 3. Hubby is 86 and I am 70. He says we are too old for anymore but I think he just can't bear the thought of losing another one. Last night after seeing pups on tv he said "dogs just don't last long enough."


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ChristineM said:


> My daughter had her precious Golden Cocker Spaniel put to sleep today and we are all heart broken! Monty was 3 months old when the terrible 9/11/2001 occurred and back then we had no idea that he would live so very long. He had a stroke in 2007, 3 weeks before she married overseas in Vanuatu and her wedding was marred by the thought(and stress) of whether he would still be alive when she came home! She was so so glad to come home to him and he has followed her around constantly since the day she picked him up as little puppy. He was her shadow. She would go off to work and he would lay by the door waiting for her to come home each day and she would get a huge welcome, as though she had been away for a week!
> 
> The Vet at the time of the stroke said "don't be silly! Dogs don't have strokes!" But Monty sure as hell did. He had another small stroke a week ago, but was still eating and drinking and ever the gentleman, still went outside every 2 hrs for toileting privileges. He would never dream of soiling inside his house!
> 
> ...


That dent/ache in your heart is because he left his paw prints there. My heart goes out to all of you. Only those who have gone through this understand.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your very kind comments and condolences. She has him back late tonight with her; The Vet returned his ashes in a beautiful urn with a candles card and his collar. She was unable to sleep last night as she could still hear"" his footsteps plodding around the house. Amazing that they went out of their way to make everything right for her again. Her 2 little girls aged 4 and 5 laid on the floor with him and patted and kissed him as he passed away. they knew he was having an injection and going to God an Grandma in heaven. She believed it was better to tell them the truth and let them decide if they wanted to be there with him as he went to sleep. The eldest said ""why not Mummy? He always sleeps with us doesn't he "?? and he was very calm and the last thing he saw was them all laying with him looking straight at him as he closed his eyes. I was silently crying behind them and even the Vet said it was unusual to have children so young present and accepting of what was going to happen but they said ""he will be with Woody and grandma and we will see them all again one day too. Just not now that's all!" Today the girls have not mentioned Monty at all but they when said grace they asked God to make sure Monty ate his tea tonight and had his warm blanket to keep him reminding him of us here. Maybe they don't verbalise but they think a hell of a lot of what has been going on.
I told my daughter the greatest gift she could give him was to let him quietly go with dignity the way she did rather than let him suffer. She showed the greatest love, but it doesn't make it any easier for her poor darling girl.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, i understand you feeling...my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

My thoughts are with your family at this sad time. Your daughter is a very smart young lady letting her children be with their furry friend at the end if his life.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

So sorry!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So Very sorry for your loss. Hold your Memories close to your heart. They are the gifts that have been left to you.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I'm so sorry for everyone who has lost beloved pets. I know how much it hurts.


I've lost 3 in my life, and dread the loss of my current pet. I don't think I can love another after she's gone... God Bless them~~~


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ChristineM said:


> Thank you all for your very kind comments and condolences. She has him back late tonight with her; The Vet returned his ashes in a beautiful urn with a candles card and his collar. She was unable to sleep last night as she could still hear"" his footsteps plodding around the house. Amazing that they went out of their way to make everything right for her again. Her 2 little girls aged 4 and 5 laid on the floor with him and patted and kissed him as he passed away. they knew he was having an injection and going to God an Grandma in heaven. She believed it was better to tell them the truth and let them decide if they wanted to be there with him as he went to sleep. The eldest said ""why not Mummy? He always sleeps with us doesn't he "?? and he was very calm and the last thing he saw was them all laying with him looking straight at him as he closed his eyes. I was silently crying behind them and even the Vet said it was unusual to have children so young present and accepting of what was going to happen but they said ""he will be with Woody and grandma and we will see them all again one day too. Just not now that's all!" Today the girls have not mentioned Monty at all but they when said grace they asked God to make sure Monty ate his tea tonight and had his warm blanket to keep him reminding him of us here. Maybe they don't verbalise but they think a hell of a lot of what has been going on.
> I told my daughter the greatest gift she could give him was to let him quietly go with dignity the way she did rather than let him suffer. She showed the greatest love, but it doesn't make it any easier for her poor darling girl.


I think she did the right thing with her girls in having them there. Whatever they might have imagined otherwise would have been far worse than the reality of a peaceful passing. I'm sorry for your loss.

I've had at least 30 dogs over my lifetime and have been there for most of them as they passed, the most recent two weeks ago. She was one whose people turned her into the Humane Society rather than handle her illness and passing themselves (she had terminal cancer). She grieved horrible for the first six weeks because they were the only family she had ever known over her 12-year lifetime. We had her for a total of a little more than four months when she stopped eating and lost the will/ability to go on, so we helped her end her journey by taking her to the vet and staying with her. She tried her very best. It never gets any easier.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry for your daughter and you for the loss. Only was a wonderful dog and everyone who misses him will be comforted with wonderful memories.


----------



## Willie's Mom (Jul 12, 2016)

such sad stories????
all the pets spoken about are looking down on you and smiling. you gave them love, and life, that cannot be forgotten when they cross the rainbow bridge.
bless you all


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your daughter's loss as well as yourself...they give everything to us and ask nothing in return...but she definitely needs a different Vet..dog's do have strokes...


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I so understand how you feel. We have had to put down our cat at 19 months old and my dog at 17. We lost Chewi to gastric volvulus, and it almost killed us emotionally. She was 8 and way too young to go. When we lost Chewi so quickly, I told my husband that I wasn’t willing to wait to get another dog. I told him that I needed another dog to help me with the healing process of losing Chewi. So, a few days later, we drive to the animal shelter in Sparta, and we picked up our new puppy. We named her Sasha, and she helped Arno as well as myself get over losing Chewi. For us, that is how we healed. It worked for us to get another rescue animal like we rescued Chewi. I have done it both ways and for me, getting another dog helped far more than waiting to get another one. The hole that was left with Chewi dying slowly got smaller as Sasha grew and now she’s our beautiful girl. That was 4 years and 3 months ago. We also got her sister for my best friend, Therese. She lost her German Shepherd to hydrocephalus. She wasn’t told about the hydrocephalus when she bought her from a breeder, and when we got Cinda and Sasha, we made sure that there weren’t any health issues with both animals.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh I know how easy it would be to get another dog, But my daughter already has a Spoodle called Molly who is 11 years old and she bought her for a mate for Monty when she was just 3 months old! Monty used to fret so much when she went to work, so she bought Molly, in the hope that she might keep him happy and occupied. But that didn't work as well as she hoped but they became friends and Monty still waited anxiously for my daughter to come home each night. 

She will no doubt miss Molly also, when her turn comes to leave this human world, but Monty was her first dog that she actually bought and chose and I am not sure, but it made a huge difference to her, to have him as her baby! He followed her everywhere, where as Molly is more of a distant type of personality and not as "clingy" as Monty was. Time will bring beautiful memories, I know, but the heartache for us all now, at the loss of this golden cocker is enormous!
My daughter did change Vets in 2007, BTW, when he said "not to be silly. Dogs don't have strokes"!

They have exactly the same diseases as humans have! I had a Boxer who had to have Daranide and Thyoxine 1) for eye problems and the other low thyroid levels and another Boxer had diabetes and I had to give him Insulin daily . All these diseases are the same as humans get. Thankfully we can treat our dogs the same as we do humans but sadly no one will euthanase me when I want to leave this Planet quietly and with dignity when my pain and suffering can no longer be treated. 

That is why my daughter thought it was so important for her children to have the opportunity of being present if they wanted to, when Monty died, rather than always wondering what happened to him. Strangely though ----no questions from them except for Grace, when as I said, they asked God to make sure Monty ate his tea and he stayed warm in his blanket!

Never underestimate the minds of children I have learnt since these little girls have been born into our lives!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Your Monty will always live on in your hearts.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, I still cry for my dog from 4 years ago....yes I can smile at happy memories, but I do still miss her every day


----------

